# Where do you think the record Bass is?



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Curious what others think about state record LM and SM in michigan and ohio. I fish both states, where do you think it will come from? My opinion is:

Ohio Smallmouth:

-Lake Erie for sure, no other competitor.

Ohio Largemouth:

-Lake Erie
-Southern farm ponds

Michigan Largemouth:

-Lake Erie

Michigan Smallmouth:

-Lake Erie
-Lake St. Clair
-Burt / Mullet

That being said, Big largemouth are tough to find in Erie. The best I have ever done is 5lbs out of a hot water discharge in the winter. They come into the marinas in spring and fall, but mostly when they are there you can catch unlimited numbers of 2-4 lbs fish, but nothing bigger. For me the largemouth bite on Erie disapears in the summer. I have no idea where those fish go, but there has to be a monster lurking somewhere in that lake. I would be way more satisfied catching the record largemouth out of Erie than some "fish in a barrel" farm pond. I know there are several homers out there trying "raise" LM in their farm ponds to beat the record. Punks.....every one of them IMO. I believe there are several Michigan and Ohio smallmouth records in Erie, just a matter of hooking into one. My buddy had a tournament on Erie last week and got SECOND place with 24lbs 9oz. Kicker fish 6lbs 7oz. Winner was 26lbs and change....all smallies, crazy weights.

This is the photo that got me thinking about the records. This was a friend of a friend, fishing a northern ohio bore pit. He said it weighed 10lbs even....what a toad!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Odds are, the next state record largemouth will come out of a small body of water/pond/stip-pit somewhere in Southern Ohio.

The picture that you posted is of a giant & nice largemouth bass. But the guy that caught this fish said that it weighed 10.13-pounds and measured 23-inches. At 23-inches long, this fish would need to have a girth of 19-inches in order to weigh as much as the guy says it weighs.
I've seen 22 1/2-inch fat bass only weigh 6-pounds. And they look huge in-person. This guy says that his 1/2-inch longer fish weighed over 4-pounds more than the 6-pounders that most other anglers catch with bass only a 1/2-inch shorter than his? I don't think so.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

JigNpig,

Do you know this guy? I do not, I just received this from a buddy who says he knows the guy. Is this an old pic? I was given impression this fish was caught only a few days ago. I am not validating only relaying information....no length was supplied in the email I got. I'd be interested to know where you came up with that?

I am going to fish this pond soon. This was new to me as of a couple days ago, but you seem to know more than me.....please share!

That being said does anyone think Erie can hold the LM record or is it unlikely that a bass could get as big as one in a warmer southern ohio small pond? That is really what I am curious about.

BT


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

This guy posted a picture of this fish on the internet on October 7th laying on concrete with a tape measure extended out with a measurement of 23-inches. It's not good for a bass to lay on concrete. And, a 23-inch long bass would have to nearly be shaped like a basketball in order to weigh the 10.13-pounds like the guy claimed that it did.
It's an awesome catch. But a 23-inch 10.13-pounder is pretty far fetched.

If you do end up fishing this pond soon, I hope you catch a big one. Because obviously there are some nice ones in there.


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

As you may know, the reason why most fish dont get monsterous is simply because they get caught, and eaten, before they get a chance to. If you find a spot that hasn't been fished too much, you are that much more likely to catch the big one.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Erie definately for the smallie record, March and April. Largemouth, the biggest I have caught here in the Northern part of the state went just over 7lbs. in a tourney in West Harbor in April. If there is a record largemouth in Erie, I'd look in the Marina's out in the Islands. Maybe Put-In-Bay or Kelly's. Or possibly even some of those big weed flats out around Perry's Monument. I've often wondered about Alum Creek also off those deep rocky drop offs, haven't had the chance to go look around down there, but I bet it would be interesting too see whats down there. I have yet to figure Alum out is why I wander where they are.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

The guys name who caught that is mike and yes it was a big fish

I'll believe his 10lb statement and I def think there are bigger and Erie, of everything...

It came from a private lake in NW Ohio holding some real good fish


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Erie......I was watching what had to be a 10 pounder swim around in a small calm area and she was picking off shad at a ridiculous pace. I would have tried to go for it but i only had 6# test and not much room to work with. it was very hard for me to keep my mouth shut as there were some scumbags around that might try to net it or snag it.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

I know mike, he showed the pictures to me when he came into bass pro while I was working. The scale read 10.13. The fish was caught and released out of a private lake. 

Ohio's biggest smallmouth is definetly going to come out of lake erie. Now as for Ohio's biggest largemouth, it is most likely going to come out of a southern pond or lake but you can never be sure. I have seen some real big fish coming out of some areas down there that my buddies fish. But don't ever count out erie for big largemouth's due to the enormous amount of forage that exists there.

Buy the way, Bassthumb, your buddy who got 2nd on erie, his name wouldn't happen to be Greg would it?


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Fisherman... Nope his name is Bryan. Greg might be his partner though, not sure.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Now for the 2nd part of my question regarding erie. Do you think the records...LM or SM will come from the Eastern basin due to it being deeper? I usually only fish the West, and I cant get to the islands in a kayak!


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

We have seen at least 20 smallies exceeding 5lbs come out of ashtabula, 2 which were around 10 and a monster which was weighed at 10lbs-11oz. (wasn't turned in) I am guessing several world record smallies are doomed to be caught there!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

LimitOut said:


> We have seen at least 20 smallies exceeding 5lbs come out of ashtabula, 2 which were around 10 and a monster which was weighed at 10lbs-11oz. (wasn't turned in) I am guessing several world record smallies are doomed to be caught there!


So you have SEEN 3 smallmouth in person that exceed the current Ohio state record of 9.5lbs? Hahahaha


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

The next Ohio state record smallmouth will almost certainly come from Lake Erie.

As for the next state record largemouth, I don't think any of us will ever see that happen in our lifetimes. A 13 lb bass from Ohio waters is such a tough standard to reach. How many of you have ever seen even a legitimate 10lb bass in person? I bet most of us haven't even seen a 7lber in person (weighed in front of you).


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

I have to agree with fishingredhawk here. I really don't think any of us will see the 13 lb mark broken in our lifetimes. I know there have been legitimate tourney fish that have come out of Portage in the 8 lb range in the last decade. IMO that's the biggest LM anyone around here is likely to catch.

The picture below is surely a nice LM, but I'd say 7 lbs tops. Unless I see a certified scale with a 10 lb bass on it I'm not a believer!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Breaking the largemouth record is improbable not impossible. If it will happen it will probably be taken from another private farm pond due to they have a lot less fishing pressure therefore less people taking out the bigger fish. There are some legitimate 10lb and 10+ lb fish in Ohio, I've seen them caught and released out of some private ponds in the southern part of the state. Some of the people that own these ponds do not know they have that big of largemouth in them either. We'll see if I can't get some pictures.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

If you have ever seen pics of the legitimate 10# LMB that come out of El Salto, then you'll know that the fish in the original post is not a 10# fish. It is a nice fish, but not a 10#.

A 10# LMB is giant in Ohio. A 13# fish is not going to come out of public waters unless it is Erie. That means it would have to eat over 91 lbs of forage in its life...

SMB - Erie.


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes, actually, i have. No one cares about the state record, we just toss them back in. People catch state record perch AND walleye daily at erie......obviously no one cares about it. If you actually fished Lake Erie you would know what im talking about. (not meaning it in a cocky way, either)


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

What do you guy's think of the DNR's attempt at producing trophy largemouths by putting an 18" limit on certain lakes? I agree that a state record most likely will not come from a public lake, even with the bigger size limits. So much goes into growing a bass of that size, forage and length of growing season mostly. I would not even want to try to guess how old a 13lb bass in Ohio would be. Now if there are private pond owners that would feed those bass the right things so they grow faster then maybe. I was stationed in San Diego for 10 years and did a lot of bass fishing out there in the '80's when they figured out that it was the stocked rainbow trout that was growing those fish so big.


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

I dont actually eat ANYTHING i catch, so i like strick size limits. From what i have seen, i dont think too many people will listen to any new size limit anyway. For instance, do you guys think for a second people will honor the new crappie rules? Im betting as much as half who fish will ignore it. What do you guys think?


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

LimitOut said:


> Yes, actually, i have. No one cares about the state record, we just toss them back in.


Yea, after all, who would want the possible endorsement deals worth tens of thousands of dollars with free boats and tackle anyway? Ha Ha...


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

Are you guy serious? Do you even know what you're talking about? Not for a damn state record. Some people even get ignored for WORLD records. Albert McReynolds caught the world record 78.5 lb striper in atlantic city a while back, and got publicly crucified and the only sponsor that was ever offered was from the local baitshop he bought the rebel plug at. The guy who caught the 123 lb world record blue cat three years back was offered a beer from a local paper editor. And they sweedish guy who caught the 69lb musky??? He was rewarded 35 lbs of fish from filleting it. I guess i'll stop being reasonable and start showing as much respect toward people like you that you show to me. Ask Lake erie's baitshops about the state record walleye and perch they see daily.... no damn endorsments buddy


----------



## Bass'n Jim (Jan 29, 2009)

No offense LimitOut but it is pretty obvious you are exaggerating. Why bother?


----------



## ROCKS (Apr 5, 2008)

O.K. LimitOut,you may crawl back under your rock now.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

LimitOut said:


> We have seen at least 20 smallies exceeding 5lbs come out of ashtabula, 2 which were around 10 and a monster which was weighed at 10lbs-11oz. (wasn't turned in) I am guessing several world record smallies are doomed to be caught there!



Did you at least get a picture of any one of those smallies over 10lbs? They have to be at least worth a picture to you...I'd like to see a pic posted. 

I know a few pretty good guys who fish tournaments weekly on erie and fish it 3-4 times a week for smallmouth and not one of them has ever come close to the 10lb mark nor have they ever seen anyone in the history of their lake erie tournament experience weigh in a smallmouth that big....yet they are being caught frequently?

funny how all these state record fish being caught manage to slip away unphotographed, yet the people who supposedly catch them feel it is important enough to talk about, but apparently not important enough to photograph or report.


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

The one i have a pic of is an easy 8. Like i said before, if i get my scanner properly installed i would be happy to upload it. My dad is the one holding it and is a pretty private person, so i will probably put a piece of paper over his face. If i get the picture up, try to realize a fish that is 4-6 inches longer than you are from shoulder-to-shoulder. My dad ain't a little guy either!
For those who actually do understand how big lake erie smallies get...Thanks!


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

> If you actually fished Lake Erie you would know what im talking about. (not meaning it in a cocky way, either)


wow?????.....we live in ohio.......who doesnt go fish erie??????? we gotta if we want to actually catch some fish!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

You'd be supprised how many people fish in the WRONG spots. Lake erie DOES have hundreds of miles of coastline, so finding to big ones are difficult for most. Out spot was simply shear luck wanting to get away from 5' waves after a nice day of perch fishing.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

If I caught the record pumpkin seed sunfish I am pretty sure I could figure out how to get PAID. Anyone who catches a record bass in ANY state I would think could expect a nice payday. Bass is different.... it is more of a "sport" fish than any other there is lots of money involved in marketing to patrons of the sport. If I caught in on a nightcrawler....I would say I caught in on a rapala.....CHA-CHING. There would be 7 different mnfg's products in my setup that I would call and say....hey do you want to say your product caught the biggest fish in this state ever?

It is a little ridiculous to think you couldnt parlay that into some cash, unless you are a complete idiot and throw it back.


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

Did i EVER say i caught those bass?I said i SAW them. The biggest i ever caught was 6. Everyone that day was flipping carolina rigged tubes around their nests at spawn.


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

http://web.mail.com/28198/mmc/en-us/mail/get-attachment.aspx?uid=1.26914568&folder=Inbox&partId=4

Here's a LM postspawn lunker for ya. To see how bad (or the few good) you are at judging sizes, take a guess on weight/lenght. Good luck!


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

LimitOut,

None of your links work! You have no idea what you're talking about! Esp. your banter about how you know everything about every piece of equipment out there.

Good day!


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

thelatrobe33, you and a couple other guys on here must not have anything better to do than to look for something to bitch about.Here's a picture for you to sleep on. This fish was caught by one of my customers June of 2008 in a strip pit just north of Canton. It was 26" long, officially weighed at 10lbs 4oz, and was already spawned out. Take a guess what it would have weighed if it was caught a month or 2 earlier? With the size of the basket hanging on the fish it could have possibly pushed 13lbs. I have personally caught 2 prespawn bass in the last 10 years that weighed 12+lbs.Never say never..........Mark


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

ok guys,leave the profanity and personal attacks out of the discussion so i don't have to be called a bunch of the usual names(which doesn't bother me) for doing something i don't like doing.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

c'mon misfit it was just about to get good. Nice lm by the way bassmaster.


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

bassmastermjb said:


> thelatrobe33, you and a couple other guys on here must not have anything better to do than to look for something to bitch about.Here's a picture for you to sleep on. This fish was caught by one of my customers June of 2008 in a strip pit just north of Canton. It was 26" long, officially weighed at 10lbs 4oz, and was already spawned out. Take a guess what it would have weighed if it was caught a month or 2 earlier? With the size of the basket hanging on the fish it could have possibly pushed 13lbs. I have personally caught 2 prespawn bass in the last 10 years that weighed 12+lbs.Never say never..........Mark


I really wasn't trying to get anyone riled up here, and apologize if I did. Now I have found the answer to the question this thread was intended to answer: The next state record LM bass was coming out of a strip pit north of Canton, but sadly it was killed for bragging rights!


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

thelatrobe33 said:


> LimitOut,
> 
> None of your links work! You have no idea what you're talking about! Esp. your banter about how you know everything about every piece of equipment out there.
> 
> Good day!


I NEVER said i knew about all equipment, i just like collecting + trading fishing reels to see whats different from the others. I usually dont own a reel for a reel before trading it for another. Most reels i used were my cousins. He has 75+ nicer reels and the mahoning river runs through his property, so i guess you can say I have had opprotunities to use the good stuff! I used to take them apart and clean them every year, so thats why i know what the guts of the reels are made of. And for my links, they were pictures that were sent to me VIA email. I just copied the link for the picture and pasted it in the previous message. I didnt even think about the fact that it was in an email, only letting me see them. Sorry. And as for those Lake Erie smallies, i got a picture of a nice one (like to say 7) but i havent quite figured out why im having troubles pasting it. Im going to ask a buddy if he can post the pic for me. As dumb as this may make me look, after my dad caught that "7"lbsr i bumped the camera into the live well.


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

This thread entertains me greatly. Smallmouth: Erie no doubt, Largemouth: A 1 acre pond in the middle of the woods with no trespassing signs.


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

JignPig Guide said:


> I'm sorry misfit, but this is too fun and too easy. And I promise to take it easy on this kid. After all... the weather is lousy anyway.
> 
> 
> So you kicked the camera into the live well after your dad caught a 7-pound bass? It's no wonder your dad is a private person. Heck, I would want a piece of paper over my face like you mentioned if one of my sons kicked the camera into the livewell after I caught a 7-pounder too. Ha ha...
> Hey kid... Lighten up and go fishin'. Don't take life so seriously...


I was horsing in a damn sheephead when i bumped the camera. Im not mad dude, i just got a few PM's that were a little bit past vulgar so i got a little irritated. Im not TOO much of a kid anyway, i do have one of my own you know!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

well the fun's over,since the thread has been totally removed from the original topic and you guys have kicked all the sand out of the sandbox.
if you wish to continue,you can start another thread for that purpose,and have at it.


----------

